# Datamine 1.9.1



## Flare (Oct 30, 2018)

A new update has arrived which means another datamine commenced.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/9smdzb/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_191_update/

Super stoked on the fact the Rosie and Marshal cookies are returning.

That terrain already looks like it's gonna be amazing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

There literally isn’t anything there that I’m not excited about.  I’m sure most of that party stuff is gonna cost major leaf tickets though. :/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2018)

Everything that involves Isabelle I don’t like. I guess it’s because I don’t like the fact that Isabelle is overshadowing my favorite character. Which is the guy in my signature and avatar. I mean really, he only appears as a playable character in Mario Kart. All I wish is that Nintendo notices him more often.

I want to believe the future fortune cookie belongs to Pav?’s, because the color scheme kinda matches his style.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 30, 2018)

I didn't like the Rover set, so I don't really like the Isabelle reskin.
I like most the the anniversary items (gardening event, terrains, music box, etc) albeit they're very busy.
The one on everything kinda ruins their reuse.
I'm interested to see what the dazzling duo cookie is, the cookie skin looks neat.

Also, look at that date line up. They really have November stacked.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 1, 2018)

Collection values have been added for most of the items, there's still no images for the Anniversary fishing tourney, scavenger hunt, and Dazzling Duo cookie. The music box is still speculated to be a gift for all.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 1, 2018)

Aww, ya’ll really don’t like the Isabelle Cookie? :[

I love all her stuff—and I wished I had been around for the Rover Set. I’ll be spending my leaf tickets from the event on her cookies, lol. :>


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 1, 2018)

*MorinoKirii*
Nothing against Isabelle, I just dislike things that are a "skin" of a character.
The items themselves are alright.
It reminds me how I didn't like the first scavenger hunt since they were costumes of NPCs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

I don’t know what that dazzling duo fortune cookie is about, but I can already tell I’m gonna spend all my leaf tickets on it.  Time to take advantage of the leaf ticket daily gifts and stock up!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 1, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *MorinoKirii*
> Nothing against Isabelle, I just dislike things that are a "skin" of a character
> The items themselves are alright.
> It reminds me how I didn't like the first scavenger hunt cause they were costumes of NPCs.



Oh, okay. That makes a lot of sense. I probably would love the items more as well if they hadn’t been a skin. I like the type and designs of them too much, so I don’t mind the skins, haha. I hope that Switch has similar items like the Isabelle and Rover series, just with an original design instead of NPC.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 8, 2018)

Another gift for all it seems, K.K. Slider's Prize Guitar.


----------

